# cogliere una chiave di lettura



## alessandra82

Hola,
¿está bién para vosotros?

L'autore *coglie* una chiave di lettura particolarmente attuale nel suo commento.

El autor *coge* una llave de lectura de particular actualidad en su comentario


----------



## pattyfashiion

El autor/escritor coge una llave de interpretaciòn muy de actualidad en su comentario.


----------



## ursu-lab

alessandra82 said:


> Hola,
> ¿está bién para vosotros?
> 
> L'autore *coglie* una chiave di lettura particolarmente attuale nel suo commento.
> 
> El autor *coge*  una llave de lectura muy actual en su comentario



No, qui "cogliere" significa "*captar*", riconoscere, percepire, *non *prendere (=coger).


----------



## honeyheart

En este caso, ¿la acepción correcta para la traducción de "chiave" no sería "clave"? (en vez de "llave", digo).


----------



## chlapec

ursu-lab said:


> No, qui "cogliere" significa "*captar*", riconoscere, percepire, *non *prendere (=coger).


 
Y no podría ser *cogliere* en el sentido de *scegliere*?: escoge, elige, una clave de lectura...


----------



## ursu-lab

Yo lo entiendo en el sentido que el autor hace una interpretación (*clave *de lectura) original encontrando/reconociendo/captando (cogliendo) un detalle del texto que a los demás se les había escapado.

Hai colto il messaggio? -> ¿Has captado la indirecta?


----------



## chlapec

ursu-lab said:


> Yo lo entiendo en el sentido que el autor hace una interpretación (*clave *de lectura) original encontrando/reconociendo/captando (cogliendo) un detalle del texto que a los demás se les había escapado.
> 
> Hai colto il messaggio? -> ¿Has captado la indirecta?


 
¡¡Pero es que yo parto del supuesto de que el texto lo ha escrito él mismo!!


----------



## Neuromante

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en lo que dice Ursula, salvo que el verbo que propone no me acaba de convencer. "*Pilla*r" en el contexto me suena espantoso pero es la otra opción que se me ocurre.




¿Quizás "encuentra"? Sacándole partido a lo de "actual", que por otra parte; puede ser el detalle que hace que "captar" no me resulte apropiado


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> ¡¡Pero es que yo parto del supuesto de que el texto lo ha escrito él mismo!!


 

Parece que leyó algo y lo comenta bajo otro aspecto.


----------



## alessandra82

El texto está escrito por el mismo autor que encuentra esta nueva llave de interpretación en su mismo comentario.


----------



## Neuromante

¿El texto o el argumento acerca de un texto? Es que la frase donde está la duda se lee como que el ator de un ensayo ha ¿? un argumento actual en el texto objeto del ensayo


----------



## ursu-lab

alessandra82 said:


> El texto está escrito por el mismo autor que encuentra esta nueva llave de interpretación en su mismo comentario.




Scusa, ma la frase non può essere stata scritta dallo stesso autore, per una semplice ragione, in quanto dice:
L'autore *coglie* una chiave di lettura particolarmente attuale nel  suo commento.

E non:

io colgo/noi cogliamo .... nel mio/nostro commento.

Immagino che si tratterà di una recensione, o di una prefazione di un'ALTRA persona che parla dell'autore del testo (che da quanto scrive, è un *commento*, quindi un commento a un'altra opera), no?

*La persona X che scrive la recensione/prefazione sostiene che* l'autore Y ha trovato (colto) una chiave di lettura attuale nel suo *commento* (il commento di Y all'opera Z).

Cioè, ne sottolinea la perspicacia, l'originalità.


----------



## 0scar

_El autor prefiere/elige una clave de lectura particularmente actual en su comentario._


----------



## gatogab

alessandra82 said:


> El texto está escrito por el mismo autor que encuentra esta nueva llave de interpretación en su mismo comentario.


 
El autor escribe una pieza, luego la lee. No le agrada o algo le parece que no funciona. La relee con su mente ubicada en otro lugar, por lo que cambia punto de vista y encuentra, enseguida, que se puede interpretar en un modo nuevo lo mismo que ha escrito. Entonces lo comenta.
Vaya.


----------

